# Joey's Mk5 Golf Winter Tidy Up *56K Killer*



## Joeya (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi guys

Hope everyone had a good christmas, happy new years eve btw :thumb:

Gave a golf a tidy up today, with all the snow haven't had a chance to do any detailing recently.

Not really car cleaning weather....








g



















The car got a full clean at the end of september, clay bar, light machine polish and wax with collinite 476s.

So three and a bit months later we have.....







































First up was a jet wash to remove as much dirt as possible before the hand wash, paying a lot of attention to the wheel arches.

Looking a bit better...







Much better now, the poor boys wheel sealant did the trick of stoping dirt sticking







Some nasty tar been splattered onto the car, far worse then i've normally seen the whole car was covered in tar, was only clay barred 3 months ago.

Wonder whats really in the gritters.....









First off is the wheels, just going to show one wheel for now.

Used Meguair's wheel brightener with the ez detailing brush and raceglaze brush. Also some Megs APC on the tyres to remove dirt and the previous dressing.

































The wheel was then rinsed and the same process was done on the 3 other alloys.

Now usually I would clean the car then de tar it, however seeing as there was so much tar I gave it a few sprays with Tardis to try and remove as much as possible to avoid it sticky to the wash mitt.

Then the car was rinsed off after a few minutes.

Bye bye tar....













Snow foam time, I used Megs Hyper Foam and gave it a nice blast to try and loosen some dirt before the hand wash.









Used another raceglaze brush on the panel gaps...

Pictures just for demonstration











Another jet wash to remove the snow foam and the cars looking alot cleaner....







Picked some Britemax Clean Max for today, great cleaning ability. However I'm not to keen on the bubble gum smell







Also use a grit guard for extra protection so you avoid getting bits of grit and dirt stuck in your wash mitt.



Bucket number 2 filled with clean water



And his companion the soapy bucket.



Also my helper for the day showing off some fetching wash mitts.





Here's a quick guide to the Two Bucket Method...



Take you clean wash mitt and place it in the soap bucket.







Starting from the top of the car, wash one panel at a time.





Once the area is cleaned, rinse of the mitt in the bucket of clean plain water, this is to remove any dirt on the mitt which could damage you paint.

Dirt and grit left on the mitt will cause scratching to the paint, leaving you with lots of little swirls or worse.









A good thing to do is run you fingers through the mitt and try to shake out any grit which might be in there.





Next once your happy with you mitt being clean again, place it back in the soap bucket and wash another panel of the car working from the top.





Not the best idea to wash the car is your G Star jeans 



Repeat this process until you've cleaned the whole car





Finally jet wash the car and you done.

It's as easy as that :thumb:



Looks like the Collinite 476s Wax is still there protecting the paint...















Next up is some Meguair's Last Touch to help with the drying, just spray a fine mist over the car and leave for a few minutes.









Finally the ultimate drying towel in my eyes "PB Luxury drying towel" soaks up water like no other towel I've used, super soft on the paint as well.









One quick pull across the bonnet and thats the water gone...





Love it!









Part 1 Done!!

That's her cleaned, next up the interior and a top up of protection until spring time.

Enjoy...



















Had a quick play in photoshop with the final two



My favourite of the day



Cheers for reading and well done it your still up reading this.

Will post up more tomorrow about the interior etc....

ps does anyone know a quick way to import all the photos from flickr?​


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Great work but bloody hell your front arch has rusted already??


----------



## thehogester (Jun 15, 2008)

Great job and some fantastic photos mate! Particularly the third one!


----------



## killash (May 3, 2010)

Nice car matey, looks a little cold


----------



## Joeya (Jul 6, 2010)

Cheers guys, it's the girl friends car btw.



alan_mcc said:


> Great work but bloody hell your front arch has rusted already??


Yeah I know its a joke both arches have rusted, plus the boot and driver door have bubbles.

Been to the vw garages and got told its not their problem as it a '54 plate so it out of the warranty!!


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

minus the arches it looks half its age!


----------



## Joeya (Jul 6, 2010)

alan_mcc said:


> minus the arches it looks half its age!


Plus the wheels 

Cant complain got them free off a friend, not sure what the offset it but they fit great under the arches no need for spacers. Just using them as winter wheels with the winter tyres for now, in the summer will swap them over for some 18's with summer tyres.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Thats terrible rust for a 6 year old car.

Must be the harsh weather you get up in Aberdeen.


----------



## EsiFlow (Dec 25, 2010)

Nice work mate, good informative write up too, cheers.


----------



## puki87 (Mar 4, 2010)

Joeya said:


> Cheers guys, it's the girl friends car btw.
> 
> Yeah I know its a joke both arches have rusted, plus the boot and driver door have bubbles.
> 
> Been to the vw garages and got told its not their problem as it a '54 plate so it out of the warranty!!


Great work!
VW have 12 years of warranty against corrosion, but only if the rusted parts are original...


----------



## 0507448n (Feb 3, 2010)

great job mate, love the first three pics, great winter shots!


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

my mk5 could do with a clean


----------



## Bensenn_GER (Mar 24, 2010)

VW gives 10 or 12 years garantuee on their paint (in Germany, don't think it's much different in your country), you should tell them.


----------



## killash (May 3, 2010)

Bensenn_GER said:


> VW gives 10 or 12 years garantuee on their paint (in Germany, don't think it's much different in your country), you should tell them.


Yup 12 years in the UK

From VW UK

Body protection warranty

All current Volkswagen vehicles are fully protected during manufacture against through corrosion for 12 years from the date of first registration (6 years for the Sharan models).

The only preconditions are:

* The defect must be reported to a member of the Volkswagen Authorised Network as soon as it is discovered and within the warranty period.
* The perforation must not have been caused originally by damage, neglect, insufficient care or maintenance or by external rusting.
* A member of the Volkswagen Authorised Network must be advised about any rusting as soon as it is found.
* All body repairs will be carried out promptly in accordance with the manufacturer's specification and procedures, using only approved parts and materials, so the original level of anti-corrosion protection is maintained.


----------



## "SkY" (Apr 21, 2009)

nice work,looks good


----------



## M.O.S (Dec 26, 2008)

Looks very shiny, hard to do with a silver car 

When the wheels and arches are sorted it'll look like new


----------



## gkerr4 (Oct 27, 2005)

i suspect that the rusty parts are not original fitment - has it been repaired at all? have you had the car since new?

anyway - greta job - not easy in those conditions.

the "tar" that you mention - and you made thoughts towards the gritters - there has been some mention of some some local authorities using road grit which contains mollasses which helps it stick to tarmac and not get washed away as easily - could be your local authority is using this stuff?


----------



## nick3814 (Dec 31, 2010)

Nice write up there, I did wonder what the 2 bucket method was :newbie:, however it does speak for itself:lol:

nice job


----------



## 4937Liam (Feb 4, 2010)

Nice job on a nice car. Do you find the EZ brush splatters when your cleaning your wheels? (ive noticed this especially on tighter spoked wheels) - I always end up peppered in tiny brown marks when ive finished doing my wheels. Interested to try the wheel woolies from PB to be honest.

Liam.


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

cracking write up and love the pictures as already mentioned those snow ones are ace.


----------



## Joeya (Jul 6, 2010)

Cheers for all the comments guys.

I'll try and reply to everyone...

The car was bought in 2009 by my girl friend, the "rust" issue only popped up after last winter. On further inspecting the car has had both its front wings resprayed by a non VW garage this is why they wont repair it. The other small area of bubbling I have told VW about but was told this will only be repaired if it was mentioned while the car was in its warranty (ended in 2007). Will get the arches repaired come spring along with the new wheels.

Regarding the EZ brushes, yes lol you get splattered. Bit embarrassing as you forget to wash your face and pop to Tesco with black dots all over you. I have the wheel woolies but don't use them that much.

Will be doing some more research into the tar like substance being mixed with the grit this week.

Finally their was going to a another write on the interiror and a top up of protection but due to some heavy new year party didnt get round to it, will be finishing it off soon.

Also there is a white mk2 Audi TT outside the house waiting to be cleaned


----------



## ArpusTT (Dec 25, 2009)

sucks about that rust spot. very nice car!


----------



## simonfoy (May 1, 2010)

Nice work. Can I ask where you got the towel from. It looks brilliant and I could do with a few. THANKS


----------



## Joeya (Jul 6, 2010)

There you go dude

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/pb-luxury-drying-towel-cat5.html

Write on the TT will be done tomorrow guys, finished the interior this evening.


----------



## simonfoy (May 1, 2010)

Thanks so much. Great job


----------



## Jacktdi (Oct 21, 2010)

Good job, such a shame about that rust.


----------



## squeakyclean32 (Mar 13, 2010)

Looked much better after a good clean.....nice write up.....the car looked very clean indeed once you had finished :thumb:


----------



## Joeya (Jul 6, 2010)

Cheers dude, will try and get the rest of it finished this month. The audi TT I mentioned is up now


----------

